# Red Retriever Club



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I would love to see more photos of darker goldens. Here's our Gracie at around 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's my sweet redhead boy


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is Saffron!:wavey:


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Great photos. Amazing how alike some of them are. Lets see more


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a picture of Samantha... you can really see her color in the snow!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My Robbie, 7 years old (picture taken Oct 2011).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I got 2 red heads Jack and Chewie


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> My Robbie, 7 years old (picture taken Oct 2011).



Robbie is sooo handsome! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the redheads I have two!!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

chester and murphy are very handsome


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's Danny


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful redheads!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A few of my Casey (aka Lil Red) young and not so young*

These are a few of the pics I have at work. You can probably tell he enjoys agility way more that sitting on a podium where very attractive girlies have sat LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Robbie is sooo handsome! What a beautiful dog!


Thank you!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful dogs all! Must not leave out Cannella, my little red firecracker!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I had two, but now one beautiful red lady, she will be 10, 1/12/12.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I made birthday threads for both of my dark gold boys in the last two weeks, so I'll just link them here rather than reposting all the pics.

Comet:

Ajax:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the redheads!!! My Rusty was a redhead but my baby Didge is one of the lighter ones! Now I Love them BOTH!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge, 8 plus months old.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Cambridge, 8 plus months old.


OMG she is sooooo beautiful !!!!:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> OMG she is sooooo beautiful !!!!:


 Thank you, she does not like her picture taken, see the tidbite,in in her mouth?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All these gorgeous Redheads in one place, don't know if I can stand it.

Here's a picure of my Red boy Taz, he went to the Bridge on 2/18/2011, we were blessed to have 15.5 wonderful years with him.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I would love to see more photos of darker goldens. Here's our Gracie at around 5 1/2 months old.


she's so red she matches the floor!

Tucker is _reddish_ but I think not red...(but he does have red pubic hair! LOL.  )


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

lol she also matched the hogs-fuel at the dog park


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> OMG she is sooooo beautiful !!!!:


^^^^^ What she said!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This was taken in 2004, when Toby was just a puppy and playing bitey face with Barkley, my gorgeous curly redhead boy, who did everything in his power to avoid those puppy teeth. We made it into a Christmas greeting that year. I sure miss my redheaded Angel.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to submit my beautiful and much loved companion Carmella to the Red Retriever Club! (lol, it took only 5 seconds of me looking at this pic before I started tearing up. I'm such a sap.)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> I had two, but now one beautiful red lady, she will be 10, 1/12/12.


Oh my gosh, look at that glorious fan of feathers on her tail! She is just lovely.

Gee, do you think we love Golden Retrievers?


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

My girl Tasha...i miss her so much!!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Rufus as a baby, 1st night we had him at home at 9 weeks











as a 5 year old


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> This was taken in 2004, when Toby was just a puppy and playing bitey face with Barkley, my gorgeous curly redhead boy, who did everything in his power to avoid those puppy teeth. We made it into a Christmas greeting that year. I sure miss my redheaded Angel.


 
Love this picture that you made into a Christmas Card-it's priceless!

Your Barkley was such a beautiful curly golden boy, love the curls.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

can I put in application for club membership just using my avatar? (no pics on this 'puter). He's not that stunning RED red, but darker/redder than anyone we know or meet!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is my veteran red dog, Finn.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here is my veteran red dog, Finn.
> [/IMG]


And a fine red boy Mr. Finn is....love that guy....(politically correct deep Gold Finn is ...as not to get scolded by some)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you say Red? Submit: Tailer Da Nibbler


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So many beautiful red dogs....thanks for sharing everyone!

I must show off one of favorite pictures of my red boy... (ok deep Gold color )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here is my veteran red dog, Finn.


Finny Finn!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

As you can see from the picture, we love the Red Dogs. We love them all of course, but we do seem to be drawn to the darker ones. The dogs set themselves up that way in that group picture, we didn't do it on purpose. All those doggies are in heaven now, but current Club Gold dogs Rose Lee and Louie are doing a great job representing the Reds...I mean Dark Golds:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is our Max a very young 14 years old.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's my red girl enjoying a nice spring day


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome photos! I've become quite partial to the red heads -- our next puppy's mom is a beautiful red head (she's not ours, so I'm not gonna' post a photo).


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's one from a few years back. Maxi and Kate have aged a bit since then.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

GoldenKat said:


> Here's my red girl enjoying a nice spring day


wow. love the color


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Great thread, so many beautiful red heads! Thanks for posting. The naughty and nice x-mas pic is a cracker!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley's grampa Bistro is one of the most beautiful Red Dawgs:Pedigree: BIS BISS Am/Can Ch Rush Hill Watz Cook'n Good Look'n SDHF Can & Am OS


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks to all of you and for sharing your gorgeous red heads. Very beautiful indeed! I thoroughly enjoyed each and every one of your photos.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sabine said:


> Rufus as a baby, 1st night we had him at home at 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous. I want a red head so bad but right now is not the right time. Where did you get him? He is the same color as my late Golden Lucky was.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

GoldenKat said:


> Here's my red girl enjoying a nice spring day



I think that this is one of the prettiest Goldens I have ever seen. Her color is absolutely beautiful....and this is coming from a light Golden devotee. :wave:


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is my red girl, Nix. She is 8 months old.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many beautiful reds! I love all the pics. Here's our Honey just after she turned one.

Ralph and Debbie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Everyone's Redheads are so beautiful, especially the Seniors-everyone's got such fantastic pictures of their Reds, love them!

I love all goldens but for some reason I am really drawn to the Redheads.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the red dogs! Thanks for sharing- I do not know how to put big pictures on the thread- 
but I do have a few in my album. Lola joins the club!:wave:


----------



## heem6 (May 22, 2010)

I love all of these pictures of Red Goldens! I traveled up to Colorado to get "Crash" last weekend. He's almost 11 months old.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh boy - so many gorgeous girls and boys out there. Here's one of Reeva, sadly the darker goldens are not so common over here now


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

heem6 said:


> I love all of these pictures of Red Goldens! I traveled up to Colorado to get "Crash" last weekend. He's almost 11 months old.


What a sweetheart!:wave:


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Beautiful dogs all! Must not leave out Cannella, my little red firecracker!


Your baby looks like she has a turtle in her mouth... Is that what it is?...


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love all the reds.. They are absolutely gorgeous!!! My next baby will be a red...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is Titan


----------



## wildbill (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What absolutely beautiful red's here. It is getting so hard in our area to find the reds in my area, and I miss them. Glad to see so many here and gosh they are beautiful. Thank everyone for sharing their wonderful Red pictures.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful red goldens!! Red goldens are pretty uncommon in my area, but I was fortunate to find my boy, Dexter:


----------



## aspen1404 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's my beautiful Zoe at 5 months


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Love all the reds! Do yours also not shed as much as the blonde beauties? I am finding it is a great mixture to have one of each as Angelina sheds so much and Cannella hardly noticable....

My previous picture (as someone asked) has a ball in her mouth, no turtles!

Here is one more from this weekend, she is on a tie down heading slowly for our hike, LOVES sticking her head out the window...


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

aspen1404 said:


> Here's my beautiful Zoe at 5 months


thats so gracie right there. The face, the sit, everything


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

These dogs are all so beautiful! I had my heart on a red but think we will be getting a blondie since we are working with Dichi


----------

